# New year, 'nother chance (Cutter Motors Parts Dept.)



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*New year, 'nother chance*

Ok Jon,
Since you said the parts boys were busy at the end of the year I'll give them another try.

I have another parts order almost ready, some brake and suspension parts as well as an interior piece.

This is actually a bigger order than the previous one that didn't work out.

I'll CALL (not email) the guys to place this order.

If ya happen to pass Manny or Tony in the hall or around the Evian water cooler let 'em know I'll be calling in the next couple days as soon as I get the list of P/N down.

Later,
Haus


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sounds great Doug!

Please call me before you do anything this time.

I will do my best to make sure that we hook you up without a snag...


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*You're NOT gonna believe this!*

So Jon, I didn't get your message before I called or I'd have called you as requested.

SO here's what happened:

I called the 800 number and a pleasent girl answered and asked which model parts I needed. She tranferred me.

After a long time ringing (I nearly hung up) someone answered (didn't catch his name) He asked whether or not I was a local, I said "no". He says "Travis is our internet guy, let me hook you up with him for the best price"....

I wait and Travis answers, I begin telling him what I'm looking for and he explains he's really busy can he have my phone number and he'll call me RIGHT BACK in a COUPLE MINUTES. So I give him my number and begin waiting.

It's almost 6:00pm, NO RETURN CALL....

I guess my money is the wrong color or something. :dunno: 
It's the same color green as everyone elses.... :dunno:

:banghead: *sigh*

Was the shirt I gave ya at the 'fest last year the wrong size or something?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: You're NOT gonna believe this!*



in_d_haus said:


> *So Jon, I didn't get your message before I called or I'd have called you as requested.
> 
> SO here's what happened:
> 
> ...


I love the shirt Doug, and I'm sorry.......


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

*High standard*

Jon,
This has to be very frustrating when you hear about problems away from sales that you can only do so much to fix. We all know your dedication to sales, and us, and we've grown to expect that kind of performance from every department at Cutter. Maybe were not being fair to the other departments by expecting this. You receive the brunt of criticism when it should go to the person or persons that have accountability for the other departments. Haus, I'm sure doesn't enjoy telling you about these problems.
If I were to order parts and have a problem, who other than you, would you suggest I call or email to express my dissatisfaction. 
I'm not looking for a target, just someone with accountability.
Thanks 
:dunno:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm not holding Jon responsible at all. I keep trying BECAUSE of Jon. I really appreciate Bimmerfest and the contribution jon makes here. Pix is very cool too, I met him at the 'fest last year.

I'm working hard to get a group from Seattle to come down this year, I'll be there...maybe my ///M will be back from the body shop by then  

I've tried Tony Cota directly and got no reply. It IS unfair to go to Jon on this. 

Maybe it's time to elevate this to a higher level of Cutter Motors?

Seems to me a 2 month, unsuccessful attempt at ordering parts is a systemic problem. Maybe it's time to change some staff...


----------



## gr8330 (Mar 31, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *I'm not holding Jon responsible at all. I keep trying BECAUSE of Jon. I really appreciate Bimmerfest and the contribution jon makes here. Pix is very cool too, I met him at the 'fest last year.
> 
> I'm working hard to get a group from Seattle to come down this year, I'll be there...maybe my ///M will be back from the body shop by then
> 
> ...


I didn't mean to sound like you were holding Jon responsible, :banghead: "Maybe it's time to elevate this to a higher level of Cutter Motors" my point exactly :thumbup:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Cutter Motors Parts Dept.*

Just got off the phone with Tony Cota, Director of parts at Cutter Motors. We discussed the situation where I've been trying to place an order for nearly 2 months with little success.

Out of respect I won't divulge the content of the conversation however I will say that Tony was respectful, attentive, and enjoyable to speak with. I feel it was a very positive conversation.

Tony explained some of the goings on within the parts department and some of the struggles they have had to go through to support their internet customers.

I now have no doubts that this first order will go through with no problems and that there should be no future problems with doing business with Cutter Motors parts department.

I know some others have, in past, mentioned problems much the same as I had (not to the extent)

I'd encourage any and all to, at least, allow them the chance to earn you business. After talking to Tony I have no doubt that he and his staff will work hard to earn your parts business.

I look forward to this first, of many, parts orders and to meeting Tony and his staff at Bimmerfest '03.

Give them a try!
Haus


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm sure it's not easy to get something like this established. However, word on the 'Net spreads so fast that one would think having a successful operation would be worthwhile.

Just think of how well known Circle BMW in NJ and Pacific BMW in Glendale are simply from discount mailorder/internet parts.

It drives me nuts how the local dealer parts counters want to sell everything at list or higher. :banghead:


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

So I'm trying them out with a single part BUT I have a list waiting if that works. I'm sure it will. :thumbup:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *I'm sure it's not easy to get something like this established. However, word on the 'Net spreads so fast that one would think having a successful operation would be worthwhile.
> 
> Just think of how well known Circle BMW in NJ and Pacific BMW in Glendale are simply from discount mailorder/internet parts.
> 
> It drives me nuts how the local dealer parts counters want to sell everything at list or higher. :banghead: *


Savage is a little out of the way, but their price is pretty damn near Pacific/Circle prices without having to pay for shipping. :thumbup:

Can't say the same for most of the other parts department in So. Cal. Did I mention Assael parts managed to charge my wife 2X what they charged me, for the same part?


----------



## Bill 330i (Apr 4, 2002)

Did they give you the BMWCCA discount in addition to the internet pricing? I just placed an order and was told that the internet discount was all that was offered.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Bill 330i said:


> *Did they give you the BMWCCA discount in addition to the internet pricing? I just placed an order and was told that the internet discount was all that was offered. *


No, the discount places offer the mailorder discount and that's it. I've found that it's typically cost+ 15-20% and as such is far less than the standard list - 20% or whatever the CCA discount is.


----------



## Parump (Dec 25, 2001)

In_d_haus,

I'm glad that you are giving "Cutter" another opportunity to win your business. Their sponsorship of this board is good.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *No, the discount places offer the mailorder discount and that's it. I've found that it's typically cost+ 15-20% and as such is far less than the standard list - 20% or whatever the CCA discount is. *


I believe the CCA discount is something like list - 10% whoopdeedoo....


----------



## DrBimmer (Dec 23, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *No, the discount places offer the mailorder discount and that's it. I've found that it's typically cost+ 15-20% *


I still get better rates than that, no questions asked, from the local dealer.   :bigpimp: (10% over)


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Hey, check out Nick Alexander in LA. Their prices are the same with BMWCCA as Pacific without the shipping (if you buy on location). It's the closest discount dealer near me. It's not too far from San Gabriel.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm sticking with Cutter.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

DrBimmer said:


> *I still get better rates than that, no questions asked, from the local dealer.   :bigpimp: (10% over) *


I talked to one of the parts guy at Crevier today (who recently was assigned to 'internet parts') who claimed their WHOLESALE selling price was list -20% and couldn't understand how the places that were doing cost+15 (at least he acknowledged there were places doing it) were staying in business. He also claimed they move $1M in parts, and at those prices, I believe it. 

I've heard Alexander is pretty cheap, too, though in the back of Roundel they claim cost +20, which is higher than Pacific, which appears to be cost +15.

Irvine BMW just expanded their parts dept hours, so I'll find out if they're becoming serious about selling.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

in dealing with various people in various capacities (personal, professional, doctors, etc..), 95% of people will NEVER call you back when they say they will. :thumbdwn: it's unfortunate, but i usually have to call them back myself.


----------

